

Would you support this as an open-source patent? - sjer

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.IGG.me&#x2F;at&#x2F;SandPiper
======
sj4nz
You would probably get more traction if you explained it better in your
headline and gave a better description than just a link to IndieGoGo.

